# Enter Bluetooth Dongle



## mail2rashed (Jan 7, 2008)

hello everybody
can anybody upload the drivers for the ENTER BRAND BLUETOOTH DONGLE. actually i have the dongle but dont have the driver cd. somebody plz help me out.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 7, 2008)

I dont know maybe you can use Bluesoliel.


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 7, 2008)

It's very hard to find, i haven't hear the name atleast, so do one in  mycomputer->properties->bluetooth devices->properties->update drivers

here search for drivers at internet, this may work


----------



## ilugd (Jan 7, 2008)

yes, bluesoleil has the drivers.


----------



## sam_1710 (Jan 7, 2008)

Already dicussed : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71384


----------



## tharun518 (May 6, 2008)

I have it if you need mail me at 123starweb@gmail.com


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 7, 2008)

If you have it, please upload it to rapidshare or mihd, because if there are more people with the same problem they can download it easily.


----------



## maharana.jitendra (Jun 5, 2008)

can I upload the drivers for the ENTER BRAND BLUETOOTH DONGLE. actually i have the dongle but dont have the driver cd. somebody plz help me out.


----------



## mkerala (Sep 25, 2008)

I have uploaded the zip of my enter blue tooth driver cd. No crack or serial needed. Pure original.

Here is the link to download driver cd. *forgotforum.com/forum/index.php?action=downloads;sa=view;id=25


----------



## shallusehgal (Apr 2, 2009)

please if you get the drivers for Enter bluetooth donge...then let me also use that...i had lost my CD also ..and not able to us ethat


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 2, 2009)

Goto bluesoleil's website and download them .


----------



## yippee (Apr 2, 2009)

just to add in..
you can also find drivers for undetected hard wares through windows update


----------

